# Job- und Ausbildungsbörsen



## braungraphix (12. April 2005)

Veröffentlicht doch mal bitte die besten Adressen für Ausbildungsbörsen.
 Folgende sind mir bekannt:

http://www.arbeitsamt.de (die wahrscheinlich jeder kennt)
http://www.lehrstellenfuchs.de
http://www.jobboerse.de
http://www.jobpilot.de

 wer kennt noch andere diese konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## schutzgeist (2. Mai 2005)

www.meinestadt.de zwar das gleiche Angebot wie A-Amt aber wesentlich übersichtlicher.

IHK -> IHK-Finder -> Lehrstellenbörse


----------



## cromox (4. Mai 2005)

Tageszeitung 

=> Frankfurter Allgemeine
=> Lübecker Nachrichten
etc


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2005)

Hai,

jobworld  Metasuche. Fasst mehrere Suchmaschinen (monster, stepstone, ......) und Firmen zusammen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

